# How tough are your scouts?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll admit that before I took these guys out this weekend that I was a little hesitant to say the least. But this past weekend I took the scouts on a 13 mile 7000 vertical run. I was shocked. They were tough as nails. No whining, just some serious energy. The next day, these guys were hooked! No more sleeping in and playing video games. They want to hit the mountain again. Cool stuff.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool. Looks physically draining! Great job.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing. I'd be dead within the first mile.

I'm surprised those scouts did that well, gotta be in pretty good shape!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I loved the video, Matt. I wish I could say my scouts were tough.

How tough are my scouts?

Well, I took my scouts camping all week and found that they are a bunch of frickin' pansies! One kid refused to eat every single meal that was cooked. It was downright insulting. He instead survived on pretzels and candy for a week. A second boy would not get into the shallow end of a swimming pool to learn to use scuba diving equipment. A third boy sat around shivering and complaining about the cold so much that I went to town and bought myself a new jacket so he could wear my old one on top of his. 
The fourth scout complained the whole time about being bored and wanting to get back home to his video games. All we had done this week outside of camp was go scuba diving, bowling, rock climbing, and rappelling. We also cut down dead trees with chainsaws, cooked many Dutch oven meals, and played wicked games of steal-the-flag. Totally boring.

I had literally lost hope for humanity after spending a week with my scouts. Then I came home and my daughter showed me how to flip and tie a goat. She successfully rode her pony up "Suicide Hill" while I was gone, the same hill where my supposedly trail-wise mare dumped me and broke my wrist in her fear of the mountain two years ago. Maybe I should just involve myself in girl scouts instead?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

BirdDogger, that sounds like an awesome scout camp!! What a bunch of ingrateful wusies. I feel bad for you to have to deal with them.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lonetree's gonna have a hard time hating you now! Good video and thanks for helping these scouts enjoy the great outdoors. You're a stud!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> I loved the video, Matt. I wish I could say my scouts were tough.
> 
> How tough are my scouts?
> 
> ...


Your scouts aren't the only ones, unfortunately. My Dad's troop is rather similar. In addition, his don't get along with each other, which is a bigger problem than just about anything else.

Anyway, rest assured that you're making a difference. They'll gain some perspective as they mature.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> No more sleeping in and playing video games.


Yeah, that'll last about a week...:mrgreen:

Good on ya Matt. My dad was a career scouter. He maid sure I had my eagle earned before I was 14. He always made it a point to do something other than "play basketball" in the church gym. We were always outdoors and always doing and learning something new. At the risk of sounding condescending, he'd be proud of you. BTW, how on earth did you keep from killing one or all of them? :shock:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, Matt, is that John Uibel in some of your videos? If so, ironically, his dad was my scout leader throughout my teen years.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> I loved the video, Matt. I wish I could say my scouts were tough.
> 
> How tough are my scouts?
> 
> ...


Dang! You deserve your own vacation. Yeah. Girls are pretty dang tough too.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

longbow said:


> Lonetree's gonna have a hard time hating you now! Good video and thanks for helping these scouts enjoy the great outdoors. You're a stud!


Thanks!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> Hey, Matt, is that John Uibel in some of your videos? If so, ironically, his dad was my scout leader throughout my teen years.


Yes it is John. He's gettin tough. I got him to buy a 45 and a lion tag.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool! 

John's dad was a helluva scout master. We had some awesome adventures back in the day.


----------

